# Neues Forum bei Antispam.de



## dotshead (17 Juli 2005)

Neues Antispam.de Forum

Nach fast 3 Jahren und mehr als 45.000 Beiträgen haben wir uns dazu entschieden, auf ein neues Forum umzustellen. Leider bot unser altes Forum nicht die Flexibilität, die wir uns im Rahmen von Antispam.de gewünscht haben.

Das alte Forum wird weiterhin als Archiv dienen, allerdings sind Beiträge nur in unserem neuen Forum möglich. Aus technischen Gründen war die Übernahme der alten Benutzer nicht möglich, daher ist eine Neuregistration nötig.

Bitte bringen Sie Ihre Lesezeichen auf den neuesten Stand! Aus http://forum.antispam.de wird

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stephan Görs
Antispam e.V (i.Gr.)


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2005)

inv* ist ja schon da 
sag mal, postet der auch hier? Ich lese ihn gerne, nur hab ich selten Zeit


----------



## dotshead (17 Juli 2005)

AFAIK nein, aber Du kannst Ihn gerne selber fragen. Brauchst Dich nur anmelden und kannst ihm ne PN schicken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2005)

irgendwie habe ich das nie geschafft, mich da anzumelden, moment, doch, ich war da angemeldet, hatte sogar einen Beirag... jetzt fällts mir wieder ein *lach*


----------



## Counselor (17 Juli 2005)

:zunge:


----------



## sascha (17 Juli 2005)

Wann wird eigentlich aus dem Antispam e.V (i.Gr.) mal ein echter Verein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> inv* ist ja schon da


manchmal ist das nahe liegende zu weit weg...


----------



## Investi (18 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> inv* ist ja schon da
> sag mal, postet der auch hier? Ich lese ihn gerne, nur hab ich selten Zeit



Er schrieb zwar bis jetzt noch nicht, ist aber schon seit einiger Zeit angemeldet und liest kräftig mit.    

Vielleicht wird es ja in Zukunft etwas mehr, aber wie das eben so ist: die liebe Zeit...

Investi (der zur Zeit sehr kannibalisch drauf ist)


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2005)

ja, die Zeit... 
das Bildchen unter deinem Namen hat mich immer sehr gewundert... hier drüben liest man von dieser höchst interessanten Firma M*V* so wenig  (und über den Herrn O*K* auch nicht). Bei denen wird man richtig gern Kannibale, ein Zitat übrigens, dass ich nahezu zeitgleich auch hier als Signatur zu verwenden in Betracht zog... (du meinst doch das mit auffressen und auskotzen?)


----------



## Investi (18 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Bildchen unter deinem Namen hat mich immer sehr gewundert...



Es gibt eben nicht nur Spammer, denen man Traffic bescheren darf. Auch andere Betrüger sollen nicht viel von ihrem Ergaunerten behalten dürfen  :evil: 



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ... hier drüben liest man von dieser höchst interessanten Firma M*V* so wenig  (und über den Herrn O*K* auch nicht).



Deren Hamburger Anwalt hat gerade mit der Anwaltskammer zu kämpfen, und diese muß wohl einen Dämpfer vom Innensenator erhalten haben. Das Motto "Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus" haben die mir etwas zu wörtlich genommen.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Bei denen wird man richtig gern Kannibale, ein Zitat übrigens, dass ich nahezu zeitgleich auch hier als Signatur zu verwenden in Betracht zog... (du meinst doch das mit auffressen und auskotzen?)



Erster - ätsch!


----------

